# the real deal



## marlon (Dec 31, 2008)

The term 'real deal' is brought up often here, probably due to the number of not so great martial art teachers out there who dupe people. But what does this term really mean? S/He sucks but has legitemate lineage? H/She is great but not good at business? Teaches stuff that kills, has good basics, knows the history, can fight...? what does this term mean. Becuase depending on the definition many of us here could fit into the category or definitely be outside of it. If many of us could fit into it then why would such a term be used as marketing for a seminar? If many of us do not fit the 'real deal' bill the seriously will a seminar change a thing?
Are we so desparate to be associated with someone legitimate, that we lose confidence in just letting our skill, knowledge, understanding and growth speak for itself? What is this 'real deal' thing?

Respectfully,
marlon


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 31, 2008)

marlon said:


> The term 'real deal' is brought up often here, probably due to the number of not so great martial art teachers out there who dupe people. But what does this term really mean? S/He sucks but has legitemate lineage? H/She is great but not good at business? Teaches stuff that kills, has good basics, knows the history, can fight...? what does this term mean. Becuase depending on the definition many of us here could fit into the category or definitely be outside of it. If many of us could fit into it then why would such a term be used as marketing for a seminar? If many of us do not fit the 'real deal' bill the seriously will a seminar change a thing?
> Are we so desparate to be associated with someone legitimate, that we lose confidence in just letting our skill, knowledge, understanding and growth speak for itself? What is this 'real deal' thing?
> 
> Respectfully,
> marlon


*What makes a"real deal"? Does history make the real deal? Or is skill and ability to adapt a martial art the real deal? I admit my style does not have the best history! Because it is my style! Just because my style has no Grandmaster does that make me not the real deal? Because I have learned from Grandmasters! Just because I dont want my school associated with people who want to drain your school for ever dime it can get and let you struggle does that make me not the real deal? Because my grandmaster wants me to teach his way and I want to teach my own way does that make me not the real deal? Because not being associated with a grandmaster allows me to open up my style and broden what I teach, I can teach more and Im not limited to his style. Can you track my 15 years of martial training through the web? Probably not but does this make me not the real deal? I hope not! I live in america, and because I teach an asian martial art but choose not to include asian histtory into my system, does that make me not the real deal? I dont think so because I believe I teach an American style! This being said who can really judge who the real deal is if they "arent" the real deal themselves!*:asian:


----------



## John Bishop (Dec 31, 2008)

For me it's simple; TRUTH.  If someone is truthful about their training and experience, then their the "real deal".  Whether it's a orange belt who says he/she's trained 6 months, or the senior black belt who says he's trained 30 years.


----------



## KenpoDave (Dec 31, 2008)

John Bishop said:


> For me it's simple; TRUTH. If someone is truthful about their training and experience, then their the "real deal". Whether it's a orange belt who says he/she's trained 6 months, or the senior black belt who says he's trained 30 years.


 
Well said.


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 31, 2008)

john bishop said:


> for me it's simple; truth. If someone is truthful about their training and experience, then their the "real deal". Whether it's a orange belt who says he/she's trained 6 months, or the senior black belt who says he's trained 30 years.


 *thank you*


----------



## Sigung86 (Dec 31, 2008)

John Bishop said:


> For me it's simple; TRUTH. If someone is truthful about their training and experience, then their the "real deal". Whether it's a orange belt who says he/she's trained 6 months, or the senior black belt who says he's trained 30 years.


 
As usual John Bishop, your words ring with truth...


----------



## marlon (Dec 31, 2008)

John Bishop said:


> For me it's simple; TRUTH. If someone is truthful about their training and experience, then their the "real deal". Whether it's a orange belt who says he/she's trained 6 months, or the senior black belt who says he's trained 30 years.


 
that is simple and clear. thanks.  Most people,though, do not mean it that way from what i have seen posted...and advertised.

Marlon


----------



## LawDog (Jan 1, 2009)

The truth, thats good.
But for me it is a person who can back up what they advertise.
:ultracool


----------



## JTKenpo (Jan 1, 2009)

This is an interesting question and one that probably has different answers for everyone.  I agree with Mr. Bishop and Mr. Cunningham, truth and the ability to back up what you say.  For me there is also a feeling that goes along with it.  You watch someone move and you can learn a lot from them, good or bad.  Listen to them teach on  a subject and you can hopefully start to see their point of view, agree or disagree.  We all have our strong points in life, martial arts related or not, but sometimes you meet someone and you get that feeling that there is no discussion this person knows there stuff, bottom line no bull.  That feeling to me makes someone the real deal.


----------



## MJS (Jan 1, 2009)

I too, agree with what Mr. Bishop has said.  Someone who is truthful, sincere with what they're teaching, has their students best insterest in mind...those are things that matter to me.  Does someone who is 'the real deal' go out and do things that would be considered less than honest?  IMO, no.  I don't think that I should have to type out a list of things, as I'm sure everyone here can imagine what I'm talking about.


----------



## John Bishop (Jan 1, 2009)

LawDog said:


> The truth, thats good.
> But for me it is a person who can back up what they advertise.
> :ultracool




Exactly.  If they can't back up what they advertise, then they're being untruthful in their advertising.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 5, 2009)

in my opinion the real deal is someone that can pass on their knowledge in more than just a straight forward form. 

Ive heard stories of people going to so called MA schools and the instructors teaching them techniques but the students tells the instructor that he/she can not do the technique from this or that angle or with this or that step due to a physical limitation. They were then told that they had to due it that way and that way only or not advance. This is wrong an instructor who is the "real deal" should be able to teach a technique to anyone no matter what barring its a punching technique to a guy with no arms. I was under the impression that teaching meant teaching and not "do it this way and this way only or fail"

Again though the "real deal" doesnt have to be in a teaching setting, it could be from a spectator view. Common people (non MA people in this reply) no when someone is good at something without having the slightest experience in that area. Take some one off the street with no MA experience and walk them into the dojo of self titled "real deal" instructors and have them watch the students. When they point out the difference of the lower ranks at one school performing as well as the up ranks at another school (mcdojo cause youre bound to find at least one  ) then you can point out the "real deal"

hope that make sense im only half way through my Starbucks 

B


----------

